# Appartamento Drainage Conversion



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi all,

Newbie to the forums here so apologies if this has been covered before.

My question is this, has anyone converted their Rocket Appartamento to be able to permanently drain without the need to keep removing and emptying the drip tray ? Initially I didn't think that it would be an issue, but now I am making between 10-15 drinks per day and am now starting to get a little fed up keep emptying it.

Your help is very much appreciated with this matter.

Many thanks & stay safe.

Ian


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Speak to bella barista to confirm if this fits. It is the drainage set up for the evo/r58 but the appartamento also has the space in the chassis for it.

I have not done this myself but have considered 'plumbing' mine in with a sump in large under counter tank and float switch in the water reservoir. Fairly easy set up if you fancy a little project.









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

HowardSmith said:


> Speak to bella barista to confirm if this fits. It is the drainage set up for the evo/r58 but the appartamento also has the space in the chassis for it.
> 
> I have not done this myself but have considered 'plumbing' mine in with a sump in large under counter tank and float switch in the water reservoir. Fairly easy set up if you fancy a little project.
> 
> ...


 Hi Howard,

Very many thanks for your response, I will give BB a call today for sure. I would certainly be interested in hearing more about the intended project that you may be undertaking soon.

Many thanks again

Ian


----------

